# Just picked up an XP the other day, LOVE IT!



## jaded13640 (Sep 11, 2015)

New to the forum, first post.

I just got an XP the other day, AWESOME gun!






















That's a lotta lead comin atcha! LOL

I was curious if there are any other XP owners here that would like to share what they think of their gun.

Thanks,

Wayne


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum......

I have a Springfield XD9 and can't say enough about it.... Eats every ammunition its fed.... Accurate and mild recoil......






​


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The XD line of guns, in all their forms, are well made and accurate. I had an XD full size, in .40, but let it get away from me...stupid. Nice pistols guys! Oh, welcome to the forum OP. :smt1099


----------

